# Happy birthday Maryam!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wishing you a fabulous birthday. May it be your very last Hav-less celebration. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:kiss:Jillee sends you puppy kisses for your birthday!!!!!! I hope you enjoy your day!!!!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Maryam!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Maryam!!!!! 5 days left!!! what a nice belated B-day present.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mayram!! Hope it's a great one! :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a very happy birthday!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, thank you everyone and Kimberly, I feel so honored to have my own thread, wow! I probably won't be hanging out here until this evening...going to miss everyone.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Have a Great Day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a Happy Birthday and a great year!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy birthday Maryam! How exciting for you that you will get Pablo on your birthday week... he is the best birthday gift, I bet!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday!! Surely you could have twisted your breeders arm into giving Pablo up a few days early as your bday present?!?!?! Oh well... only 5 more days to go........

ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy birthday to you, Maryam!!!!!! 

Can't wait for your "present", though, eh?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

and have a great day!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
I know you are counting down the days until you get your present!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

A birthday baby!! How exciting! Austin was my 50th bday present!!!

Just a few days now!

And I never want to have a birthday EVER without a hav in my life (or 2 or 3!!)


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday! arty: :grouphug: :cheer2:*


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maryam.
I hope your day is special ..Sorry i do not know where to find all those wonderful funnies and banners but Cosmo and Ahnold Say have a great Day as it is Mom's birthday today too so we know it is a banner day !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2::clap2::whoo:_HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARYAM_:whoo::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

eace:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!eace:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)




----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone once again!
Trish, this is hilarious, thank you! Especially because he is Iranian like me! Guess you didn't know that! Good job!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I must be psychic!*

LOL. I just it was cute.

Trish


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

happy birthday maryam!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I know this is going to be a great year for you! You have so many exciting new things on your horizon!!!!!

:grouphug:
Shelly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maryam

Riley & Monte send you B-day kisses & hugs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Maryam - you will be getting the BEST Bday present ever the end of this week!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes and I can't wait! As Kimberly said earlier: may this be my last Havanese-free BDay!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARYAM!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam~ I'm sorry I didn't get to wish you a happy birthday earlier today. I sure hope it was wonderful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Trish, that is a HYSTERICAL clip!!! lol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, isn't it? Trish really did a great job cheering me (&DH) up on my Birthday.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

WOw I love the Happy Birthday belly dance - too funny .
great way to start a New Year !


----------

